# Sumitomo 175/50/13; will they be made again?



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

so Tire rack and Online tires have officially ran out of stock on these things, and they've told me there's a 6 month backorder
can anyone give any insight on whether or not these things will go back into production? before the spring? so i can run a set on my newly refurbished 13's?
i'm not sure if the Yokohama's or Dunlops are still in production, but at $160 per, i'm not really interested either
i've read some super old messages on other forums saying something about them being out of stock at that time, but that was 3 or 4 years ago, so you'd think they're just in between productions again
I'd hate to think they're gone for good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

That tire size has been "officially" discontinued by Sumitomo, but we are trying to buy whatever inventory they have remaining. We should have a good idea if we are going to get any more by the end of the month .


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

straight from the horse's mouth, thanks very much!
that's pretty awful to hear though, i guess i'll just have to keep on the lookout for a set
actually, i just need 1, i've got 3 with decent tread already


----------

